# Bliss



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Not much is better than just sitting out and having a smoke. The girls (dogs) and out here playing and the weather is good. This RP OWR Maduro is shaping up nicely and the HC7 and Coke is going down smooth. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I need to go back outside and have another smoe now...


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice scene Dustin! I want one of those ashtrays for the mancave(place where everything goes we don't have a place for including me).


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds Like A Good Day!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Dustin. I'm planning on having the guys over tonight to play darts in the mancave (garage). 

It's nice enough here in KC to have the garage doors open so I can have a cigar while throwing darts.

By the way - the mancave has the following for entertainment pleasure:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Thanks for sharing Dustin. I'm planning on having the guys over tonight to play darts in the mancave (garage).
> 
> It's nice enough here in KC to have the garage doors open so I can have a cigar while throwing darts.
> 
> By the way - the mancave has the following for entertainment pleasure:


sounds like fun Bill


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I need a dart machine like that. That's awesome!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Dustin, thanks for sharing that pic. Hope yer maxin' and relaxin' 

CD


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

This picture just makes me happy. Looks like a great, relaxing afternoon.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Yeah, I need a dart machine like that. That's awesome!


It's a great excuse to smoke cigars and drink beer with the guys without the wife thinking I'm wasting my time. Keeps me home and out of the bars, right?!?!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats what it is all about


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> It's a great excuse to smoke cigars and drink beer with the guys without the wife thinking I'm wasting my time. Keeps me home and out of the bars, right?!?!


What an awesome idea....and the best part is that machine uses plastic tips (I think) so that would cut down on my sports related injuries!
Ted


----------

